# 4/12 Smackdown, 4/10 Main Event & SMS Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561928/spoilers-wwe-main-event-results/

Main Event:




> WWE Main Event:
> 
> * The Shield defeated Kofi Kingston, Tensai and Brodus Clay. Kofi had some moments, but the Shield ended up winning impressively. After the match, The Shield triple power bombed Tensai and Brodus.
> 
> ...


SMS:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561930/spoilers-wwe-saturday-morning-slam-results/



> Dark Match:
> 
> * Justin Gabriel defeated Curt Hawkins with the 450 splash.
> 
> ...


SD:

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561934/wwe-smackdown-spoilers/



> There are a lot of kids in the crowd, so I can't see the crowd being like last night. A Fandango theme song chant was a fail early on.
> 
> Ric Flair "Wooos" are warming up the crowd. The place has potential tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Shield continuing to dominate. :mark:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

I wonder how long Big E singles matches streak will last?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Can't wait to see what they've got planned for Faaaaaan Daaaaaaan Goooooooo!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*

Shit, around this time last year Mr. Tensai pinned John Cena and CM Punk clean in consecutive weeks.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Main Event + SMS + Smackdown Spoilers*



TeamBrickie said:


> I'm guessing somewhere close to where Ryback, Damien Sandow, Brodus Clay and Antonio Cesaro had their wining streaks.


Yeah, I guess every new guy has to go through this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

There you go nimbus they are up....


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good to see The Shield destroying tons of fat.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Zeb making fun of the Japanese now?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Now > 1 year ago


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Zeb :lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol at Swagger already bumped to the C show. I wonder if Zeb will make fun of Hunico next week.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

SHIELD IN A MATCH!!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Great Khali needs to retire.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ziggy's first night as champ. :ziggler3


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Hoping for a new star to debut tonight or vignettes for one


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Great Khali needs to retire.


As long as he stays on SMS, I guess I'm cool with him still being around. But he needs to stay the fuck off Raw/Smackdown/Main Event, as those are WWE's more important shows. Don't like how they continually bury Primo and Epico though. They are a decent tag team.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

What's the over/under on the number of people that will post fake spoilers about Ziggler losing the belt already? I'm going with 7.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Enforcer said:


> What's the over/under on the number of people that will post fake spoilers about Ziggler losing the belt already? I'm going with 7.


Well, none after you brought it up since nobody will buy it now. Should let people have their fun.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> Hoping for a new star to debut tonight or vignettes for one



Bray Tha Gawd Wyatt


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Right before SmackDown started, there was a highlight of Triple H getting medical attention after WrestleMania. They showed a graphic that he will be here tonight, and the place went nuts.

The show starts with Big E Langston doing his best Ricardo Rodriguez impersonation. He introduces Dolph Ziggler, who comes out to a huge pop. Dolph cuts a promo and is trying hard to be a heel. He talked about cashing in and said that he is better than everyone. He was losing his voice during the segment. He is interrupted by Jack Swagger and Zeb. Zeb says that Swagger wants a shot. They leave and Ziggler continues acting cocky when Alberto Del Rio comes out limping. Del Rio said that he is not upset over Ziggler cashing in since he knows what it is like to hold the Money In The Bank briefcase.Chris Jericho comes out. The crowd is starting to turn on Ziggler. Jericho tells Ziggler that his first opponent as World Champion is Chris Jericho and that match is tonight.

* Team Hell No defeated The Prime Time Players pretty easily. Pretty standard short tag match with Daniel Bryan winning the match for his team with the No Lock. The Shield come on the screen and say that they won't back down again, and that they can strike at any time.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561934/wwe-smackdown-spoilers/#ixzz2Q1BZ3yOl

Jericho vs Ziggler :mark:
Bryan winning :mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Hopefully Jericho wins the World Heavyweight Championship and then Fandango can challenge him, continuing their feud.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, none after you brought it up since nobody will buy it now. Should let people have their fun.


That's exactly why I brought it up. 95% of people that post on here aren't funny or creative so I thought I'd put a stop to it before it even got going.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Bryan made somebody tap? Seems like an interesting Smackdown already.
Also Ziggler vs Jericho should be good.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice Jericho vs. Ziggler, sounds like an awesome Smackdown already


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

* WWE Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett squashed Santino Marella. Santino gets in a little offense in this match and counters the Bullhammer to hit his Santino splash. But Barrett quickly capitalized to hit the Bullhammer for the win.

There was a promo with Sheamus, Booker T, Teddy Long and Randy Orton. Booker T announced a handicap match with Sheamus and Randy Orton facing The Big Show tonight.

* The Bella Twins and Tamina Snuka defeated The Funkadactyls and WWE Divas Champion Kaitlyn.

The crowd is nothing like last night, as it is a very kid friendly audience. There have been lots of failed attempts for chants of Fandango's theme song.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561934/wwe-smackdown-spoilers/#ixzz2Q1EcPZDu


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

The fans can't force the chant. Let it be more natural when he's actually performing.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks to WrestlingINC.com readers @DrVoDre and Where is Christian? for sending in these results from tonight's Smackdown taping at the TD Garden in Boston, Massachusetts: 
There are a lot of kids in the crowd, so I can't see the crowd being like last night. A Fandango theme song chant was a fail early on. 

Ric Flair "Wooos" are warming up the crowd. The place has potential tonight. 

A recap of WrestleMania is shown, and there are a lot of boos for Cena. 

Dark Match: 

* Justin Gabriel defeated Curt Hawkins with the 450 splash. 

WWE SmackDown:Update / Delete News 

Right before SmackDown started, there was a highlight of Triple H getting medical attention after WrestleMania. They showed a graphic that he will be here tonight, and the place went nuts. 

The show starts with Big E Langston doing his best Ricardo Rodriguez impersonation. He introduces Dolph Ziggler, who comes out to a huge pop. Dolph cuts a promo and is trying hard to be a heel. He talked about cashing in and said that he is better than everyone. He was losing his voice during the segment. He is interrupted by Jack Swagger and Zeb. Zeb says that Swagger wants a shot. They leave and Ziggler continues acting cocky when Alberto Del Rio comes out limping. Del Rio said that he is not upset over Ziggler cashing in since he knows what it is like to hold the Money In The Bank briefcase. He says he wants a title shot and leaves. Chris Jericho comes out. The crowd is starting to turn on Ziggler. Jericho tells Ziggler that his first opponent as World Champion is Chris Jericho and that match is tonight. 

* Team Hell No defeated The Prime Time Players pretty easily. Pretty standard short tag match with Daniel Bryan winning the match for his team with the No Lock. The Shield come on the screen and say that they won't back down again, and that they can strike at any time. 

* WWE Intercontinental Champion Wade Barrett squashed Santino Marella. Santino gets in a little offense in this match and counters the Bullhammer to hit his Santino splash. But Barrett quickly capitalized to hit the Bullhammer for the win. 

There was a promo with Sheamus, Booker T, Teddy Long and Randy Orton. Booker T announced a handicap match with Sheamus and Randy Orton facing The Big Show tonight. 

* The Bella Twins and Tamina Snuka defeated The Funkadactyls and WWE Divas Champion Kaitlyn. 

The crowd is nothing like last night, as it is a very kid friendly audience. There have been lots of failed attempts for chants of Fandango's theme song.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561934/wwe-smackdown-spoilers/#ixzz2Q1F7FUSy


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ the failed attempts at starting the chant for Fan-Dan-LOL's theme.

Should be interesting to see what Orton & Sheamus do in their match with Show.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HHH is up next apparently


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

They need Fandango out there so they can actually do the chant.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, you can't force that shit. Just wait until Fandango actually competes before trying that. Although I am disappointed in Boston, they're usually one of the better crowds when WWE visits them.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

TeamBrickie said:


> They need Fandango wrestling and moving with the beat with him.
> That or they just need to keep *drinking*.


Ha, very true. Although it should pick up when Fandango actually enters the arena, if he is even there.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Triple H then comes out and talks about his war at WrestleMania with Brock Lesnar. 3MB interrupts and tries to steal Triple's thunder. They start to go after Triple H when the Shield's music hits. The Shield takes out 3MB and they circle around Triple H. Kane's music hits and Team hell no comes out and the Shield retreats. Triple H then hit a pedigree on Heath Slater and they cleared the ring of 3MB. Team Hell No tries to hug Triple H. Triple H doesn't want to hug Bryan but he's okay with Kane. He tells Bryan to eat a piece of meat instead of vegetables because he is edgy. He says he has no problem hugging kane and that he gets along with kane. He brings up their weird history and Katie Vick, saying that they were young and needed money. Then Vince comes out and HHH says if anyone needs a hug, it's Vince. Vince then leaves after teasing going through with it.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561934/wwe-smackdown-spoilers/#ixzz2Q1Je28it


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Triple H then comes out and talks about his war at WrestleMania with Brock Lesnar. 3MB interrupts and tries to steal Triple's thunder. They start to go after Triple H when the Shield's music hits. The Shield takes out 3MB and they circle around Triple H. Kane's music hits and Team hell no comes out and the Shield retreats. Triple H then hit a pedigree on Heath Slater and they cleared the ring of 3MB. Team Hell No tries to hug Triple H. Triple H doesn't want to hug Bryan but he's okay with Kane. He tells Bryan to eat a piece of meat instead of vegetables because he is edgy. He says he has no problem hugging kane and that he gets along with kane. He brings up their weird history and Katie Vick, saying that they were young and needed money. Then Vince comes out and HHH says if anyone needs a hug, it's Vince. Vince then leaves after teasing going through with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561934/wwe-smackdown-spoilers/#ixzz2Q1Je28it


I can't...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Triple H then comes out and talks about his war at WrestleMania with Brock Lesnar. 3MB interrupts and tries to steal Triple's thunder. They start to go after Triple H when the Shield's music hits. The Shield takes out 3MB and they circle around Triple H. Kane's music hits and Team hell no comes out and the Shield retreats. Triple H then hit a pedigree on Heath Slater and they cleared the ring of 3MB. Team Hell No tries to hug Triple H. Triple H doesn't want to hug Bryan but he's okay with Kane. He tells Bryan to eat a piece of meat instead of vegetables because he is edgy. He says he has no problem hugging kane and that he gets along with kane. He brings up their weird history and Katie Vick, saying that they were young and needed money. Then Vince comes out and HHH says if anyone needs a hug, it's Vince. Vince then leaves after teasing going through with it.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561934/wwe-smackdown-spoilers/#ixzz2Q1K1LowI


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Shield is kinda getting repetitive.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

JY57 said:


> Triple H then comes out and talks about his war at WrestleMania with Brock Lesnar. 3MB interrupts and tries to steal Triple's thunder. They start to go after Triple H when the Shield's music hits. The Shield takes out 3MB and they circle around Triple H. Kane's music hits and Team hell no comes out and the Shield retreats. Triple H then hit a pedigree on Heath Slater and they cleared the ring of 3MB. Team Hell No tries to hug Triple H. Triple H doesn't want to hug Bryan but he's okay with Kane. He tells Bryan to eat a piece of meat instead of vegetables because he is edgy. He says he has no problem hugging kane and that he gets along with kane. He brings up their weird history and Katie Vick, saying that they were young and needed money. Then Vince comes out and HHH says if anyone needs a hug, it's Vince. Vince then leaves after teasing going through with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561934/wwe-smackdown-spoilers/#ixzz2Q1Je28it


Is that dark?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah I see The Shield being the ones to end Team Hell No's title reign


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Vintage :HHH


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bryan quickly apologizes and tells him to hug Kane. Triple H then joked that he wished the Shield wou Tru ple h then jokes that he wished the Shield come back out and finish him off. Triple H then hugged Kane and Bryan joined in. Triple H said that he felt violated. Crowd loved this segment, lots of laughs during it.

Lilian Garcia announces that the main event will pit John Cena and Team Hell No vs. The Shield, in what is likely a dark match.

Big Show is arguing with Booker T, and says that Booker is biased for putting him in a handicap match. Booker tells him his match is next.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561934/wwe-smackdown-spoilers/#ixzz2Q1L9pMNr


----------



## Lapacus96 (Feb 3, 2013)

Do they cover vignettes on these as well?




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JY57 said:


> Bryan quickly apologizes and tells him to hug Kane. Triple H then joked that he wished the Shield wou Tru ple h then jokes that he wished the Shield come back out and finish him off. Triple H then hugged Kane and Bryan joined in. Triple H said that he felt violated. Crowd loved this segment, lots of laughs during it.
> 
> Lilian Garcia announces that the main event will pit John Cena and Team Hell No vs. The Shield, in what is likely a dark match.
> 
> ...


You can just edit the original post.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

So I'm assuming that we're just gonna get a straight up tag title match and not the six man with Taker...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

My god that HHH/Team Hell No Segment sounds too hilarious... HHH basically calling Bryan a skinny fat ass GOAT :HHH2 unk2


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Repetitiveness and all, if Shield is heading towards capturing the tag titles, I'll be fucking overjoyed. Plus if the titles are on them = more matches. (especially great matches!) Make it happen pl0x. Don't just tease us.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Show just walks to the back. :lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Shield are bigger than the Tag Team Titles. Team Hell No should drop the belts to a team that would really benefit from a championship reign such as the Prime Time Players.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kofi beat cesaro. Looks like Kofi is getting a title shot


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who would the Shield feud with over the tag titles - Epico and Primo and Tons of Funk?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Mclovin it said:


> Kofi beat cesaro. Looks like Kofi is getting a title shot


It's about damn time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Alim said:


> The Shield are bigger than the Tag Team Titles. Team Hell No should drop the belts to a team that would really benefit from a championship reign such as the Prime Time Players.


You want to put the tag team titles on a team who lost a handicap match to The Miz a week ago?

Let's face it, if The Shield aren't the next tag team champions, I'll eat my own shit.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CESARO LOSING CLEAN TO KOFI? :cornette


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Kofi to become a 10 time US Champion?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Alim said:


> It's about damn time.


You want him to win another mid card title? I'd rather them turn the guy heel.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The PTP are good as buried, without AW they aren't shit according to WWE because that was the last time they were a threat to take the belts


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh and look Cesaro loses to Kofi Cunting Kingston. Lovely.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That HHH segment sounds hilarious. :lmao


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I still think Miz ran back and complained about Cesaro roughing him up when he swung him like a ragdoll into the barrier. Ever since then Cesaro has been jobbing.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

RiZE said:


> You want him to win another mid card title? I'd rather them turn the guy heel.


I wouldn't mind a Kofi heel turn either, but it doesn't look like that's happening any time soon. So a mid card belt run is the next best thing. He is too talented to be doing nothing.



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> You want to put the tag team titles on a team who lost a handicap match to The Miz a week ago?
> 
> Let's face it, if The Shield aren't the next tag team champions, I'll eat my own shit.


I'm just saying that The Shield have beaten basically every full time main eventer in the WWE not named CM Punk. It doesn't make sense for them to go from dominating everyone to toiling in the non-existent tag team division.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

> They are preparing Fandango's entrance.


:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi switching between mid card titles cuz fuck it he's the mid card king.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

> Fandango comes out and half the crowd is singing his theme song, while the other half doesn't appear to know what's going on. Dolph Ziggler comes out, and the crowd is confused because he's supposed to be facing Jericho. The lights on at and Jericho comes out, Fandango is just at ringside to watch the match.
> 
> * Dolph Ziggler vs. Chris Jericho is in progress.


FAN.... DAN.... GOAT at ringside



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2013/0409/561934/wwe-smackdown-spoilers/#ixzz2Q1TMO4FG


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

> Fandango comes out and half the crowd is singing his theme song, while the other half doesn't appear to know what's going on. Dolph Ziggler comes out, and the crowd is confused because he's supposed to be facing Jericho. The lights on at and Jericho comes out, Fandango is just at ringside to watch the match.


.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

It's catching on...:mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

> *World champion Dolph Ziggler defeated Chris Jericho after Fandango & Big E. Langston got involved.


:ziggler1


----------



## Don Conte (Mar 21, 2013)

That is bullshit Ziggler should of won clean not with interference, oh well at least Fandango was on the show so something to cheer about.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Don Conte said:


> That is bullshit Ziggler should of won clean not with interference, oh well at least Fandango was on the show so something to cheer about.


I can only imagine how many heel tactics he'll use to win matches, don't worry, because I think if that's the case, most of them will be down right clever as fuck.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:mark


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

AT LEAST Ziggler won. It's an improvement from the BS we got over the last 2 months.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I can only imagine how many heel tactics he'll use to win matches, don't worry, because I think if that's the case, most of them will be down right clever as fuck.


The new Edge.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

[IWC]BAD GUYZ SHULDNT CHEET WTF.[/IWC]


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Heels cheat. As long as Ziggler wins and looks clever by cheating it is fine.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

> Fandango distracted Jericho, allowing Ziggler to hit a Zig Zag, followed by Big E hitting his finisher. Ziggler and his stable left, and Fandango posed and then hit a leg drop from the top rope on Jericho. The crowd hummed Fandangos song the whole time. That ends Smackdown.


.....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

FANDANGO closed SD? :clap


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:yes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao They brought up Katie Vick.

Sounds like a cluster of a segment. BUT THE SHIELD CAME OUT SO ITS OKAY


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fandango comes out and half the crowd is singing his theme song, *while the other half doesn't appear to know what's going on*. Dolph Ziggler comes out, and the crowd is confused because he's supposed to be facing Jericho. The lights on at and Jericho comes out, Fandango is just at ringside to watch the match. 

Bolded = Kids


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

FAN.... DAN.... GOAT closes Smackdown. It's only a matter of time until he closes Raw, a PPV, and one day... WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

That sounds like a sick ending having the fans dancing to Fandango's theme :vince


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kofi vs. Cesaro for the US Title it seems. Very disappointed.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TeamBrickie said:


> Ohno debut. Bourne return?
> 
> 
> Kings of Wrestling vs. Airboom feud incoming.


I wish they were that creative.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mclovin it said:


> Kofi beat cesaro. Looks like Kofi is getting a title shot


Looks like it. But it's not going to do Cesaro any favors. WWE has completely given up on Cesaro.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They brought up Katie Vick :lmao :lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bryan did a choke slam? Too bad that is dark main event. To see how he did it


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I think the Katie Vick segment won't be on the show, it was just a dark segment to entertain the crow. Be cool if it was on the show though.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Booooooooo! No Christian vs Cesaro? Why Kofi? They can have good matches, but Kofi is a broken record!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL. Triple H's reasoning for Katie Vick sounds hilarious. Really hope that makes TV.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wtf at Bryan getting all these dark segments with taker, Cena, Vince and HHH

Regardless, true GOAT :bryan


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

TeamBrickie said:


> Any news on if there was a dark match? That could be an indication of who is ready to debut the next few weeks.


Justin Gabriel vs. Curt Hawkins


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol Zeb is great. Triple H is GOAT. Bryan should start eating meat and stop being a pussy.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Bryan choke slamming Fandango? I wanna see that!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that triple H segment sounds epic

Shield have a rather nice 4-0 undefeated streak going


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Booooooooo! No Christian vs Cesaro? Why Kofi? They can have good matches, but Kofi is a broken record!


Because WWE is trying to get rid of Cesaro as fast as possible. There isn't a logical reason why WWE wouldn't book a high profile feud with Cesaro after being left off the WrestleMania card unless they wanted a quick feud, a quick title change, and to drop his push entirely. Cesaro had to do something backstage.

WWE is touring Canada in May and tonight proved that Swagger is getting Christian. There's no way WWE won't do an anti-Canada Swagger rant against Christian in Canada. They did it tonight in Boston against Yoshi Tatsu (which made no sense at all) because Vince has this hatred for all things Canadian.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Who did Cesaro piss off backstage?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to the epic encounter between 3MB and Shield. 

Something is wrong with me.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> Because WWE is trying to get rid of Cesaro as fast as possible. There isn't a logical reason why WWE wouldn't book a high profile feud with Cesaro after being left off the WrestleMania card unless they wanted a quick feud, a quick title change, and to drop his push entirely. Cesaro had to do something backstage.
> 
> WWE is touring Canada in May and tonight proved that Swagger is getting Christian. There's no way WWE won't do an anti-Canada Swagger rant against Christian in Canada. They did it tonight in Boston against Yoshi Tatsu (which made no sense at all) because Vince has this hatred for all things Canadian.


Do something backstage? I doubt it. This man has been a workhorse for WWE and even work with broken fingers and injuries at one point. Is WWE's booking up their asses.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

Wow, Kofi over Cesaro. Good fucking job. No idea why WWE have totally given up on Cesaro seemingly out of nowhere.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Since Hell No saved Hunter from the Shield, does that mean the Taker segment was also one off? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

So they're not burying Swagger after all eh?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Do something backstage? I doubt it. This man has been a workhorse for WWE and even work with broken fingers and injuries at one point. Is WWE's booking up their asses.


No one can deny his work ethic, but maybe he said/did something that got Vince upset. Or someone ahead of him on the card complained about him. It wouldn't be the first time in either case. Something changed in the last two months or so of his booking and it's happened too long for me to think that it's just poor booking/creative.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

The dark match and Fandango part afterward sounded awesome!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

> Team Hell No tries to hug Triple H. Triple H doesn't want to hug Bryan but he's okay with Kane. He tells Bryan to eat a piece of meat instead of vegetables because he is edgy. He says he has no problem hugging kane and that he gets along with kane. He brings up their weird history and Katie Vick, saying that they were young and needed money. Then Vince comes out and HHH says if anyone needs a hug, it's Vince. Vince then leaves after teasing going through with it. Bryan quickly apologizes and tells him to hug Kane. Triple H then joked that he wished the Shield wou Tru ple h then jokes that he wished the Shield come back out and finish him off. Triple H then hugged Kane and Bryan joined in. Triple H said that he felt violated. Crowd loved this segment, lots of laughs during it.


wat


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Vince doesn't like Cesaro does he?

The last few months bookings of Cesaro have all the classic hallmarks of a guy "Vince is down on". I think it was in one of his shoots, Jim Cornette outlined all the things to look for, and Cesaro's booking has nailed them all.

EDIT: And there is a lot of unintended sexual overtones with my above post...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So it looks like Triple H is sticking around for a bit.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

If that segment with Triple H even airs


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Saint Dick said:


> So it looks like Triple H is sticking around for a bit.


:mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So Triple H came to Smackdown just to get hugged by Team Hell No? :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I fucking knew Boston's lame, "sit on my hands when I pay to watch some live action" attitude would spoil and ruin the awesome livelihood and momentum from last night and they didn't disappoint.

And way for HHH to indirectly bury the whole Hug It Out aura. Douche. :HHH2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cyon said:


> So Triple H came to Smackdown just to get hugged by Team Hell No? :lmao


He Needs Someone To :buried At Next PPV

ositivity


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

smh this Boston crowd boo Cena couple months ago and now he is a hero again.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Cena already leaching off Fandango's aura. What a douche.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey, Claudio. Say 'Jobber' in 5 different languages.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> If that segment with Triple H even airs


Hunter is appearing on the show as RAW advertised him to appear and wwe.com also advertised him to appear on actual show.

who knows how much of that will air. My guess the first half with of that entire segment.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy shit Cesaro still jobbing after WM -_- and to KOFI of all people!? He was being built up pretty strong late last year, decent gimmick, US title (making it somewhat relevant again), and was getting over with the crowd on his move set alone...dafuq man!? Did I miss something?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Hug it out segment with Hell No-HHH-Vince
part 1- http://vimeo.com/63712731
Part 2- http://vimeo.com/63713034

i don't know what about you but for Hug It Out not my cup of tea...

Fandango Segment
Part 1- http://vimeo.com/63713130
part- 2 http://vimeo.com/63713246


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> Hug it out segment with Hell No-HHH-Vince
> part 1- http://vimeo.com/63712731
> Part 2- http://vimeo.com/63713034
> 
> i don't know what about you but for Hug It Out not my cup of tea...


for live crowd. nothing wrong with that. Scene will probably end when The Shield retreat.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> Hug it out segment with Hell No-HHH-Vince
> part 1- http://vimeo.com/63712731
> Part 2- http://vimeo.com/63713034
> 
> ...


that chokeslam was sick by DB


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Bryan is on the roll and i hope i'm right they have something big for Bryan...Bryan have the crowd in his hands, this guy so fucking over.

Bryan is modern day of Kurt Angle and Chris Beniot if WWE push it right.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

thats was pretty cool chokeslam by Bryan


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HHH can't put a guy over, even in the slightest? (Will hug Kane but not Bryan)

Cesaro getting pinned?

I really hope the crowd singing the Fandango theme is a thing. I guess it doesn't appear like it's going to stick.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> HHH can't put a guy over, even in the slightest? (Will hug Kane but not Bryan)
> 
> Cesaro getting pinned?
> 
> I really hope the crowd singing the Fandango theme is a thing. I guess it doesn't appear like it's going to stick.


He put Kane over.

:HHH2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Davy Jones said:


> He put Kane over.
> 
> :HHH2


Only Because Kane Has Photo's Of HHH And Katie Vick


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Dragonballfan said:


> My god that HHH/Team Hell No Segment sounds too hilarious... HHH basically calling Bryan a skinny fat ass GOAT :HHH2 unk2


I hope they show it on tv.The King of Kings has proved he is still the GOAT


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

The ASS KICKER IS BACK :HHH

Sorry

The ASS KICKER IS IN THE BACK :HHH2


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

That was a pretty good chokeslam from Bryan, Kane's reaction afterwards was also pretty priceless.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

haha Bryan is eating meat again, Said it in an interview its just convenient to grab a burger on the road. Sucks segment won't make air.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

TeamBrickie said:


> Jericho already got his revenge on Fandango.
> I'm willing to bet Ziggler wins and sends Jericho on his Fozzy tour.
> Next week will be the beginning of Fangdango's face turn. With 20,000 people singing his song, you know in the back of somebodies mind they also picture 20,000 people a night wearing his shirt.


Fandango attacked Jericho and mocked him at the end of Smackdown after the match with Ziggler. The feud is continuing.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like a pretty decent Smackdown, to be honest. Ziggler vs Jericho for the title should be fucking awesome. :mark:

Also, FANDANGOAT attacking Jericho in the end once again :mark: THIS FEUD. :mark:

Kofi won the match probably because WWE needs a reason to put Kofi feuding with Cesaro.

The Shield winning the titles soon? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

good smackdown for a change


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Impressive. Very nice. :draper


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

HHH looked a little pissed after the Bryan hug bit - like he was reminding Bryan about his WM burns on his stomach or something.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone else thinking Team Hell No,HHH & Taker vs The Shield & CM Punk at ER? That would definitely have to be the main event.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

They could just be having lots of Hell No!/ SHIELD confrontations to set up for a tag team title match rather then any specific 6 man tag action at Exterme Rules which has kind of been played out by now.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Daniel Bryan using the chokeslam hinting at the eventual reveal of him being Kane and Taker's brother. 

The segment with HHH sounds like it could be funny.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I was kind of hoping they would turn Ziggler face, I feel his current heel run has run it's course and he needs to do something a bit fresh and then turn heel again in about 2 years or something. I think he could be a really popular face and people would love to get behind him.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Marked like hell for Byan's chokeslam.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What the fuck are they doing with Cesaro?


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Stad said:


> What the fuck are they doing with Cesaro?


Absolutely nothing. Literally.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> Marked like hell for Byan's chokeslam.


Wtf is going on with GOAT...he's getting all these crazy segments with legends. I hope he marks out in the back more than we do on here


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> HHH looked a little pissed after the Bryan hug bit - like he was reminding Bryan about his WM burns on his stomach or something.


He's probably just pissed at Bryan in general for being unburiable


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking forward to a Kofi-Cesaro match for the strap. Should be good if given the time, it's a match they really should have had at Mania.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Daniel Bryan then hit Fandango with a chokeslam, which surprised many.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank God the Fandango theme song chant isn't catching on.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Thank God the Fandango theme song chant isn't catching on.


Wisest thing someone has said on this forum in two days


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Wisest thing someone has sad on this forum in two days


think he forgot to look at UK Itunes chart it's number 11 lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> think he forgot to look at UK Itunes chart it's number 11 lol


And the fact that although it wasn't as big at the Smackdown tapings, it was still happening.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryan with that height elevation on the chokeslam! Now he must do the tombstone and become a honorary member of the brothers of destruction


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Bryan with that height elevation on the chokeslam! Now he must do the tombstone and become a honorary member of the brothers of destruction


Bryan's chokeslam was awesome. Crowd were still into Fandango it seems.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Bryan with that height elevation on the chokeslam! Now he must do the tombstone and become a honorary member of the brothers of destruction


I came again, DAT CHOKESLAM :mark: :mark: :mark: :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

leobeast said:


> Bryan's chokeslam was awesome. Crowd were still into Fandango it seems.


Until the true GOAT stepped in


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is so funny :lmao Push this guy to the moon, now! Ring-skills, mic-skills, charisma, he's over and he can work a great match with everybody in the roster.

I'm dead to see a feud between Ziggler and Bryan over the WHC title. :mark:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy Shit Daniel Bryans chokeslam. I would lol if he makes that one of his finishers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Warrior said:


> Holy Shit Daniel Bryans chokeslam. I would lol if he makes that one of his finishers.


We shall call it, the GOATslam! :mark:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

FANDANGO CLOSING THE SHOW!!!!! YES YES YES YES YES YES 

DAT MAIN EVENT POTENTIAL!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I hope the crowd continue to chant 'RVD' whenever Sheamus or Orton are in the ring :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

x78 said:


> I hope the crowd continue to chant 'RVD' whenever Sheamus or Orton are in the ring :lol





> Orton starts the match with some punches, before Big Show hit a side walk slam. Show works on Orton's ribs. Small "RVD" chants start through the crowd, pretty amusing.


rton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will watch Smackdown because Ziggler's the World Champion. :mark:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Will watch Smackdown because Ziggler's the World Champion. :mark:


Ziggler and Fandango in the same segment :mark:


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Daniel Bryan and Fandango in the same segment :mark:


fixed for you :mark:


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Didn't realize that was against the rules, if this post could be deleted I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

Poor gabriel always getting stuck in dark matches. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Melvis said:


> Looking forward to a Kofi-Cesaro match for the strap. Should be good if given the time, it's a match they really should have had at Mania.


Would have actually looked forward to it if I didn't remember how these two have been jobbing for three months and Kofi lost with Tons of Funk today.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Would have actually looked forward to it if I didn't remember how these two have been jobbing for three months and Kofi lost with Tons of Funk today.


They made Kofi look good tonight though, even though he took the pin. He got a lot of offense in at a short time.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat heat for Fandango :datass


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jmacz said:


> Didn't realize that was against the rules, if this post could be deleted I'd appreciate it.


What was it?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Spoiler: D-Bry chokeslams Fandango


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Spoiler: D-Bry chokeslams Fandango


What a true GOAT. And people wonder why DB is loved so much. Would love for Kane to use the No Lock at some point too.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Itami said:


> What a true GOAT. And people wonder why DB is loved so much. Would love for Kane to use the No Lock at some point too.


Finishing a tag match:
Bryan with the GOATslam
Tag
Kane goes up the buckle
Flying headbutt
NOlock
Tap, Kane goes "No, No, No"
Bryan stops him and corrects him to "Yes, yes, yes"
Official face turn for actual face(s)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Itami said:


> What a true GOAT. And people wonder why DB is loved so much. Would love for Kane to use the No Lock at some point too.


it was fantastic but you got to give fandango credit on selling look how high he got for that


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Damn, Bryan's chokeslam looked good but Fandango sold the move like a boss.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

BaBy FireFly said:


> Poor gabriel always getting stuck in dark matches.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WWE is completely wasting Gabriel. He should have been pushed as a mid card face by now. Kidd/Gabriel as a tag team wasn't going anywhere, so I doubt that the tag team will even return to WWE TV.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

FandangoMania will last about a month.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

HHHGame78 said:


> Spoiler: D-Bry chokeslams Fandango


:yes :yes

:bryan


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I feel violated.

:lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I feel violated.
> 
> :lmao


:HHH2 :HHH2

I think he secretly liked it :yes


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

"*Kofi hits Trouble in Paradise out of nowhere to beat Cesaro.
*" What the Hell is with all the hate on Cesaro lately? He was winning non-stop last month, now he keeps losing. Ugh.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Spoiler: D-Bry chokeslams Fandango


:lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ HHH acting like he's wiping Daniel Bryan's jizz off his ass.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I wish that segment was on Smackdown, lol damn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The chokeslam in that gif looks hella devastating with the camera shaking. lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Jesus Christ, just watching smackdown now, fucking oath they're piping in the pops for del rio!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Poor Ziggler had to cut a promo when he's sick.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

deathslayer said:


> Poor Ziggler had to cut a promo when he's sick.


He's not sick him,Big E,Aj Lee And Fandango went out and had a party  They Named It We Are Over


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

deathslayer said:


> Poor Ziggler had to cut a promo when he's sick.


More like he was partying all night.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

He lost his voice when celebrating, screaming in the ring.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tuned into Smackdown a few minutes late and still managed to catch some of Ziggler's opening promo and it was pretty good. I love when Ziggler goes the next person to interrupt.. and then Jericho interrupts and the crowd goes crazy. Ziggler/Jericho match later should be good.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

If the opponent never gets up when Sheamus is calling for the brogue kick would Sheamus eventually beat himself to death?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just finished watching Smackdown, my thoughts:

Opening promo with Ziggler was good. Del Rio, Swagger and Jericho interrupted throughout it. Curious what direction they'll go for Extreme Rules. Wouldn't mind a triple threat between Ziggler/Swagger/Del Rio, and a triple threat gives more chance for Ziggler to win.

The Bella Twins new ring attire sucks. It's too generic, everything from the design to the color. I wish they still had the catsuits and I don't understand why the didn't keep using this attire:










Triple H on Smackdown was cool.

Still the only thing good about Fandango is his female dancer.

Ziggler/Jericho match was decent.

Damn good to see Ziggler as the World Champion. I'm going to watch every episode of Smackdown now that he's the champ.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Man, Ziggler was just painful to listen because of his voice. He had to be partying all night since his voice was fine on Raw.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Ziggler's voice actually sounded deeper in that promo, which was good, because the main flaw with Ziggler's mic work imo is his high-pitched voice that makes it hard to take him seriously at times.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Ziggler must of went on one huge piss up after his win because he seemed to lose his voice a bit, either that or he is simply unwell, i'm willing to be he got wasted though .


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SMACKDOWN

In for the Shield and Ziggler's voice.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Checking in for Smackdown!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Big E just stole Ricardo's job!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

wow, they are doing these chimed boos again? It sounds as terrible as it did during the Bryan vs Sheamus days. Reminds me of when they kept having to play with the audio during that feud on smackdown because Bryan was too over and Sheamus wasn't. Just let us hear the natural crowd reaction, wtf.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Big E would make one hell of an in-ring announcer when he retires.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:terry His voice

Looks like a champ though


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

gosh dammit, they really are fucking with the audio because it is still the post-mania crowd. This sound is unbearable. the fuck. just let us hear what is happening.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> wow, they are doing these chimed boos again? It sounds as terrible as it did during the Bryan vs Sheamus days. Reminds me of when they kept having to play with the audio during that feud on smackdown because Bryan was too over and Sheamus wasn't. Just let us hear the natural crowd reaction, wtf.


Ya everything I saw before tonight said he got a big pop and it just comes off as lame when they have to use camera angles with no crowd and pipe in canned boos


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool intro by Big E. I agree with everyone this messed up audio is trash.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Need a Dolph face turn tbh


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think dolph sounds like this because of the heavy editing they are doing on the audio to chime out the post-mania crowd. this is awful.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

:lol Del Rio trying to sell that limp :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Am i the only one who thinks Dolph Ziggler would be a pretty damn good babyface? I don't know. I look at him and i see it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Definitely fucked up audio. Crowd is probably sucking Dolph's dick right now. 

I am glad they kept him as a Heel too. similar to Edge.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Del Rio! Del Rio! Del Rio!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are we going to get this fucked up audio during the entire Dolph Ziggler title reign to turn down the boos and to get cheers in for Del rio? Why the fuck does Vince do this?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Asta La Vista...


Spoiler: spoiler



*BABY*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Now Jericho's pop is actually legit, unlike Del Rio's


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dolph and these interruptions :lol

Jericho and his t-shirt :mark:


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

good segment, shows how many people could literally say they have a right to the title..there's at least 4 other guys that could come out and ask for a title shot. 

And if Ziggler beat them all he'd be a great heel


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Am i the only one who thinks Dolph Ziggler would be a pretty damn good babyface? I don't know. I look at him and i see it.


Would be love tbh.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh shit! a 4 way?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was some pop Jericho got :damn


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess Jericho is going to put Ziggler over to kickstart this title reign? That's kind of him. I would prefer an actual one on one feud again between these two on ppv matches. I think Jericho just started the production of a "Dolphins" T-shirt by the way.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol @ dolphins, Ziggler needs to run with that


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Will definitely buy a Dolphin t-shirt if it isn't too fruity :ziggler3


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Is Ziggler sick, if so sucks he gets a sore throat before he cuts a lengthy promo.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Is Ziggler sick, if so sucks he gets a sore throat before he cuts a lengthy promo.


He's not sick, its the audio editing. They had to tamper with it heavily because it is the post-mania crowd still and they are in love with Ziggler.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

AmWolves10 said:


> He's not sick, its the audio editing. They had to tamper with it heavily because it is the post-mania crowd still and they are in love with Ziggler.


According to the spoilers he was losing his voice live.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*THE DAZZLER*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wait a minute! Why the fuck is Michael Cole monopolizing Smackdown's commentary? I watch Smackdown for JBL.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, Ziggler's sick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So there is more Shield tonight right? I ain't watching this to hear Triple H lick his own balls again.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:mark:Shield`s first title program


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I like Hell No when they're serious, the comedy got old real fast.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

sept 16th 2012. that's when they became Tag Team champs. that's a while ago; and considering they're actually featured on each show, not just champs who show up every now and then.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I really hope being involved with Undertaker and the Shield makes Team Hell No more serious rather than sticking with the whole anger management/yes/no shtick.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Enjoyed the show this week, highlight was the Jericho/Ziggler match.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Seriously? Is the WWE severly lacking in faces or something that Barrett's first match after winning is with Santino?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Barrett sucks so bad, Boreit is more like it. Why can't the WWE release this guy


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the undertaker and the shield was a one-off to transition to a shield program where they take the belts off Kane & Bryan


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

shit man, barrett's getting ripped.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd honestly rather see the IC Title on a heel womanizing Santino again than Barrett


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

awesome. Handicap match sounds brutal.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not enough Layla in that ring


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey look! The entire Diva's roster in one match. :lol


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

What was that graphic about CM Punk: Best in the World PPV?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn they missed an opportunity to have Kaitlyn pull a goldberg and spear everyone on the other team one after the other. Would have made her look strong as hell.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Here comes a 30 minute promo in a 5 minute segment


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What are talking about, Cole? Lesnar ain't watching this shit :yodawg


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't get why HHH stole the "ass kicker" nickname from Lesnar. Lesnar made it cool with his promo "I'm not a superstar I'm an ass kicker".


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

3MB saves the day.


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh God....HHH gets to prove what a man he is


----------



## Shattered Dreams (Apr 5, 2013)

6 on 1 is still no big deal for the Game


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

looks like we may be getting 3MB vs The Shield on monday


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bryan with DAT HHH rub. 

Seriously they better not replace Taker with HHH in this feud. I want to see Taker, Bryan, and Kane vs Shield, PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

More The Shield please and thank you.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

no hhh/ team hell no hugging segment? thats lame.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Team hell no and trips vs the shield at extreme rules in a street fight or some shit.... Put the belts on the line and you have something...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This short bus bitch is slowly growing on me. Damn her.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

what the fuck? seriously. WTF?

why did that just happen!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol what was the point of that shit?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

MOTY right dere


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> This short bus bitch is slowly growing on me. Damn her.


I'd have to agree with you there.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> what the fuck? seriously. WTF?
> 
> why did that just happen!


The same reason why Monday happened. The WWE just stopped caring about these two. It is so sad to watch. :$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pushing Sheamus into tables. That's what he do! :henry1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

INITIATE FEUD :henry1


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did Cesaro just yodel? rimo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This yodeling gimmick. Why?

And he just jobbed CLEAN to Kofi?

What the FUCK?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I heard a small JBL chant. :lol Glad they didn't edit that out.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol cesaro jobbing again, what's the point of even having the us title at this point? He never defends it and jobs non-stop. Atleast have himlose the title in one of these matches if their gonna job him out


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This yodeling gimmick. Why?
> 
> And he just jobbed CLEAN to Kofi?
> 
> What the FUCK?


/career

Did he accidently bump into HHH in the hall?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dear Mr. Henry: 

Please beat some character into Sheamus. Make him see the error of his ways, so that I can enjoy him again. 

Sincerely, 

A loyal Sheamus fangirl


:angel


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DID THEY SERIOUSLY EDIT "CENA! CENA!" CHANTS IN THIS PROMO PACKAGE? :lmao Fucking IDIOTS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And they pipe in boos for Fandango :lmao This company.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> DID THEY SERIOUSLY EDIT "CENA! CENA!" CHANTS IN THIS PROMO PACKAGE? :lmao Fucking IDIOTS.


lmao. Also they took out the "fuck you" arm gesture from Ryback after the Shell shock.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

They're singing along! :mark: Let's hope they don't pipe in boos etc after that.

I couldn't hear the crowd until he got to the ring.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

We saw him get booed. Who do they think they're fooling? :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> lmao. Also they took out the "fuck you" arm gesture from Ryback after the Shell shock.


Ikr! They edited it out on Monday too when they uploaded it. :lol It's no big deal imo. Even if it was off script.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

What the hell happened to the chants? This company fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> What the hell happened to the chants? This company fpalm


They did it before the break..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I JUST HOPPED UP AND MARKED FOR ZIGGLER. :mark: Nice to see him as DA WHC, he fucking deserves it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they pipe in the boos for Fandango, then Cole mentions the fans are singing along to his music. fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fake "AJ's crazy" chant. No one ever chants that.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

this is in boston? ...pretty weak crowd. wow.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

They're fandangoing but we can't even hear them :cole1


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I hear some people singing his theme. :lol

Yall just need to listen close.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This crowd Fandangoing sucks. fpalm, only the crowd on Raw should be allowed to do that. Now were going to get crowds that sound like shit at it and it'll get annoying and old.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I hear some people singing his theme. :lol
> 
> Yall just need to listen close.


They need to stop editing the crowd. I gotta strain my ears to hear.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> They need to stop editing the crowd. I gotta strain my ears to hear.


Before they went to commercial, I heard it, it just wasn't as loud as Monday.

DAT SHOWING OFF. :datass


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Stupid fucking crowd is stupid. Fandangoing in the middle of a credible and entertaining match between Dolph and Jericho. This isn't Orton and Sheamus or some other snorefest you fucking jobber crowd.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Jericho just lost cuz of a punch?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dat heel win. :datass My boy did it!

I hear more fandangoing. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think Dolph Ziggler and Fandango would make a good tag team


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ziggler celebrating should have closed the show....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was it me or did Jericho point to his face for Fandango to hit him lol


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> Stupid fucking crowd is stupid. Fandangoing in the middle of a credible and entertaining match between Dolph and Jericho. This isn't Orton and Sheamus or some other snorefest you fucking jobber crowd.


so because it's entertaining to you, it should be entertaining to everyone?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just what SD needs, a bunch credible fresh faces. Dolph, DB, Fandango, Swagger, Rio, Sheamus, and the Shield. Hoping WWE can work magic with this roster. Really good ep.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't believe that Beyonce commercial in EVERY commercial break? reminds me how much I can't stand pop music..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just what SD needs, a bunch credible fresh faces. Dolph, DB, Fandango, Swagger, Rio, Sheamus, and the Shield. Hoping WWE can work magic with this roster. Really good ep.


I agree, I quite enjoyed it. Wasn't a great episode, but it was definitely good and better than most episodes this year so far.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RckjqMH3TE&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: Kofi, Mark Henry, & Fandango


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> so because it's entertaining to you, it should be entertaining to everyone?


Really? Are you insinuating that Ziggler and Jericho put on a bad match?

Stop with your "going against the grain" bullshit. You know damn good and well that the Fandango stuff on Monday caught on because the match was boring. That was a smark crowd. Boston was not a smark crowd and they were doing the Fandango song bullshit just to do it. 

unk2


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

For gods sakes another US title for Kofi. Fucking shit let him feud with dolph for the WHC


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Surprised at the praise of the show on here. There were a couple of good segments and a pretty good main event. But there was a lot of short filler matches tbh.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Alberto del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
Sheamus vs. Mark Henry
Randy Orton vs. Big Show

Seems like half the Extreme Rules card right there. Add Cena/Ryback, Kofi/Cesaro and Shield/Hell No and the card is basically complete.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Alberto del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
> Sheamus vs. Mark Henry
> Randy Orton vs. Big Show
> 
> Seems like half the Extreme Rules card right there. Add Cena/Ryback, Kofi/Cesaro and Shield/Hell No and the card is basically complete.


I think that Jericho may be added to the WHC match as well, perfect way for Ziggler to go over; Del Rio will be protected as he wont take the pin (which means he will bitch about it and get another match at the next PPV - as if he hasnt had enough WHC matches!!)and i assume Swagger would take the pin instead! Ziggler can then say hes beat the main three contenders etc. and then you could get Orton involved over the summer - which was the original rumour anywyay; Wouldnt be surprised, however, if the Swagger/Del Rio rivalry continued as well, without the title.

I also think, unfortunately, we will get Miz vs Barrett again!!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ziggler must have party'd too hard after his title win. :ziggler2


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

With that backstage beat down Henry had on Sheamus it really looks like that is the route their going with...I would of rather it be a triple threat for the WWE title and a triple threat between Big Show/Sheamus/Orton settling their differences maybe throw in a no.1 contender stipulation as well. Henry vs. Sheamus just seems like a regular match with no real substance behind it plus I have already seen that feud(Late 2011??)


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a fun episode of Smackdown. I don't usually say that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I tuned in to see Ziggler and I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Solid episode of Smackdown. Pretty good segment to open the show. Jericho and Ziggler were brilliant on the mic.

Barrett/Santino was a throwaway match.

Team Hell No facing PTP. Nothing new here.

Decent divas match but nothing special either. Naomi is great, thought.

Show vs Orton & Sheamus was meh. Nothing new here. I really hope this feud is leading to a Orton or Sheamus heel turn.

Kofi/Cesaro was a decent match. Some good chemistry between these guys. Maybe this Kofi win is the start of a feud between both guys? I hope so.

Jericho/Ziggler was the match of the night. No surprise. Great in-ring action and some good near-falls. Ziggler got the win by the distraction and attack of Big E. 

Fandango closes the show by attacking Jericho with a leg drop from the rop rope. Wow, Fandango is closing the show and not the World Heavwyeight Champion? Vince must be very high in Fandango's character.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Ziggler must have party'd too hard after his title win. :ziggler2


Was thinking the same thing. Probably had too much beer.

He did a good job nonetheless.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

So is Jericho in for a possible WHC contention? I wasn't sure.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They're just shaking Kofi's lame character for all its worth, with a win against Cesaro for no reason after an abundance of losses. Really was looking forward to a heel turn.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ziggler was good in his first show as World Champion, despite having a sore throat. He was probably the best on the mic I've seen him and he seems to have started strong in his new role. I think he'll gain even more confidence as champion and really come into his own. The match with Jericho was good too.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow just watching some segments of Smackdown now. This show is starting to become something. WWE is really gaining speed right now and it is awesome. This Ziggler segment is beyond great. Dude sounds like OWEN HART on the mic and he is giving a damn good heel promo right now and the crowd still wants to cheer. Dolph is improving on the mic. Love it. Can't wait to watch the fandango segment.

Holy shit. 

That was awesome. FANDANGO. JERICHO. ZIGGLER. BIG E. AJ. YES. PLEASE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just picked out the parts that interest me and it was a combined amount of 10 minutes at most. The HHH segment was worthless without the off air stuff (although Kane running to the ring slowed down was hilarious again) and Orton/Sheamus vs Show lasted about 3 minutes. So glad spoilers and internet exist. So now Show vs Orton and Sheamus vs Henry are next feuds in line for them? Can't say I'll complain since I've wanted a PPV match between Orton and Show for quite a while and it looks like they'll waste Orton another few months at the very least before turning him heel. Hope he'll get a shot at Lesnar while he's a face.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> - Friday's WWE Smackdown scored 79,964 in social media activity and ranked #3 on cable TV Friday night according to Trendrr.TV.


-


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

That Ziggler Jericho match was pretty awesome. Loved the Fandango interference as well. Looks like Jericho's facing Fandango at Extreme rules.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm still trying to figure out why the crowd was so lame even though it was in Boston. was it just editing on wwe's part or were they just flat. hardly anyone danced to fandago's theme and not nearly enough sang his entrance song.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

how the fuck does this happen off air!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

hug is at 6:50


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Was it just me or did JBL try to bury Ziggler a little bit during the main-event? Started with his entrance and then he was slating his entire 'show off' character, really.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Heel said:


> Was it just me or did JBL try to bury Ziggler a little bit during the main-event? Started with his entrance and then he was slating his entire 'show off' character, really.


Was he really? Not sure if I caught it, liked the presence of the match and how Jericho was really backed in a corner by a lot of heels. I think I only remember him saying he shouldn't have been doing the show off stuff to a big opponent like Jericho, and then went off on Josh Matthews.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Heel said:


> Was it just me or did JBL try to bury Ziggler a little bit during the main-event? Started with his entrance and then he was slating his entire 'show off' character, really.


he just didn't like the way he had the belt on backwards during his ass shake entrance and said the headstand during the chin lock was stupid when facing a formidable opponent like jericho. i wouldn't say he tried to "bury" him. 

he even said it was disrespectful to wear the belt that way and he's a former wwe champion and can say what he wants. he just didn't like it. dumb ass matthews actually said the headstand might create extra leverage on the chin lock and then jbl told him to shut his pie hole.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> i'm still trying to figure out why the crowd was so lame even though it was in Boston. was it just editing on wwe's part or were they just flat. hardly anyone danced to fandago's theme and not nearly enough sang his entrance song.


Usually the crowds in Boston are lame all the time. Remember Night of Champions 2012? They were fucking horrible. It's like the city of marks.


----------



## K2K12 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Jingoro said:


> he just didn't like the way he had the belt on backwards during his ass shake entrance and said the headstand during the chin lock was stupid when facing a formidable opponent like jericho. i wouldn't say he tried to "bury" him.
> 
> he even said it was disrespectful to wear the belt that way and he's a former wwe champion and can say what he wants. he just didn't like it. dumb ass matthews actually said the headstand might create extra leverage on the chin lock and then jbl told him to shut his pie hole.


I'm disappointing in JBL because I think the head stand chin lock is a believable move. This is wrestling where you throw a guy to the ropes and he comes running back at you. How could Ziggler's chin lock not be believable? 

He applies all his body weight into the hold and when he forms the bridge he wrings the neck.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I know a lot of people are very defensive of him on here but my god Ziggler's promo at the start was awful, came off so incredibly forced and scripted, like a really unremarkable version of CM Punk's promos as WWE Champion. I'd be amazed if this kept the title more than a few months.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anyone else get extremely uncomfortable and somewhat embarrassed when Fandango starts dancing around the ring like a bad gay stripper? I get its his character and all, but when he started shaking his ass back and forth while standing over Jericho it just looked so.....awkward.


----------

